# Licenciement en arrêt



## nounoupop (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à toutes, je vous souhaite pour commencer une belle année 🙂.
Alors voilà j'ai une petite question, je suis en arret pour un long moment et j'ai un employeur qui a décider de me licencier le 20 décembre,  mais me dit aujourd'hui le 2 janvier qu'il ne peut pas me licencier sur paje emploi. 
Il veux laisser courir le contrat juste la fin de mon arrêt et me licencier le jour de ma reprise.
Je ne connais pas du tout cette situation et je ne sais pas comment il faut procéder.
J'aurais simplement voulu savoir si il est dans ces droits ? 
Je vous souhaite une bonne journee.
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses


----------



## bidulle (2 Janvier 2023)

il a le droit de vous licencier quand il veut sauf si c'est un accident du travail ou congé maternité


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Alors oui il peut vous licencier si vous n'êtes pas en accident de travail ou maternité 

Il devra respecter le préavis de 15 jours calendaire ou 1 mois en fonction de votre anciennetée

Vous faire parvenir une lettre rar qui fera commencer le préavis dès sa 1ère présentation par la poste 

Le préavis sera non effectué et non payé 
Cause : arrêt maladie  du salarié 

Lors de sa dernière déclaration pajemploi il devra en fin de page cliquer sur oui à la question 
Avez vous une fin de contrat à signaler


----------



## nounoupop (2 Janvier 2023)

Oui donc il n'est pas très honnête avec moi en me disant que c'est impossible.

 Je n'ai pas eu de lettre à ce jour pour me dire qu'il me licenciais,  seulement un message en étant agacer que je soit en arrêt, donc qu'on arretai tout car je ne pense pas à eux dans cette situation !

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Et bien laissez le s'agacer si ça lui plaît 
Et ne vous tracassez pas trop pour ce genre de personnage 

Tant que vous n'avez rien reçu le contrat court toujours


----------



## nounoupop (2 Janvier 2023)

Oh oui je laisse faire, vous avez bien raison. 
Oui je vais quand même lui dire qu'il peut me licencier , avec tout les documents que vous m'avez dit. 
J'aimerais que ce contrat termine au plus vite


----------



## Pity (2 Janvier 2023)

Et bien heureusement que vous ne pensez pas à eux !!!
Votre santé d'abord, et s'ils ne sont pas contents... c'est pareil

Quand au fait de vous licencier, Ils en ont le droit sauf si vous êtes en arrêt maternité où arrêt pour accident de travail

S'ils reviennent vers vous.. dîtes leur de se renseigner auprès de Pajemploi, que vous êtes en arrêt et que vous n'êtes que leur salariée

Pensez à vous et c'est peut être une bonne chose de ne plus les avoir en temps qu'employeur


----------



## B29 (2 Janvier 2023)

@nounoupop 
Votre santé passe avant le travail.  Comme si on choisissait de se mettre en arrêt. Si le parent ne comprends pas cela, il vaut mieux arrêter avec celui-ci mais il faut qu'il vous licencie. 
Bon courage


----------



## nounoupop (2 Janvier 2023)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai essayer d'expliquer,  je comprend de leur côté que je les laisse sans solutions (meme qi je les aider dans leur démarchepoir me remplacer) mais comme vous dites je n'ai pas choisi et j'aurai vraiment préféré l'éviter j'ai également 3 enfant et c'est très compliqué mais ma foi nous ne sommes pas tous pareil heureusement mes autres employés sont compréhensif et bienveillant 😊. 
Et oui je suis seulement en maladie donc je pense plutôt qu'il veux attendre que je reprenne pour ne pas avoir de souci car il me licencie à cause de mon arrêt


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Janvier 2023)

Votre employeur peut vous licencier pendant votre arrêt de travail. Sauf accident du travail, maladie liée au travail ou grossesse. Il n'a pas de justification à donner concernant sa décision de vous licencier. Il peut choisir le moment où il engagera la procédure de fin de contrat pendant votre arrêt maladie ou au moment de votre reprise.


----------



## nounoupop (2 Janvier 2023)

Oui je peux être licencier car je suis en arrêt maladie classique. 
Ce que je comprend pas c'est que mon employeur me dit qu'il ne peux pas cocher la case fin de contrat sur paje emploi car je suis en arrêt


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

Ce qui est illégal c'est de licencier un salarié pour cause d'arrêt maladie.
Dès lors qu'il ne mentionne pas dans son courrier que c'est ça la raison il peut le faire.
Je ne vois pas trop comment PAJEmploi l’empêcherait de faire une fin de contrat sous prétexte que tu es en arrêt maladie, ce qu'ils ne sont pas censés savoir de toute façon?! A moins que ce soit parce qu'il ferait une déclaration de salaire à "0"? Mais s'il y a fin de contrat il te doit peut être une regule, obligatoirement le paiement des CP et éventuellement la prime de rupture donc ça ne peut pas être à "0"...

Il peut aussi attendre ta reprise pour mettre un terme à ton contrat.
Tu n'as rien à perdre à ce qu'il fasse ainsi car alors si à la date de la rupture tu es à nouveau en capacité de travailler il devra lui même te payer le préavis même si dans les faits il n'a plus d'enfant à te confier.
En attendant s'il fait ce choix il devra embaucher une remplaçante (s'il en a besoin) en CDD de remplacement, qu'il n'aura pas le droit de payer moins chère que toi, à qui il devra une prime de précarité de 10% (au lieu de 1/80eme de tous les bruts perçus audelà de 9 mois d'ancienneté). S'il l'embauche en CDI classique il prendra alors le risque de devoir payer 2 AMs en même temps lors de ton préavis (selon ta date de reprise). Il devra aussi être mis au courant au fur et à mesure de tes arrêts car dès que tu ne le seras plus il sera à nouveau tenu de te payer même s'il emploie quelqu'un d'autre.
En d'autres termes il a plus lui à perdre qu'à gagner de ne pas te licencier tout de suite. 
Alors que toi, au contraire tu as plus à gagner (le préavis).


----------



## pommedamour26 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 
Moi j’ai eu le cas pendant mon arrêt de travail suite à mon opération de l’épaule 
Ils peuvent te licencier sauf que juste ne peuvent pas le faire sur pajemploi car tu es payée par la sécu et l’ircem 
Donc pas de préavis payé rien à déclarer sur pajemploi juste te remettre tes papiers de fin de contrat 
Je ne vois pas ce qui le bloque avant on n’avait pas de fin de contrat via pajemploi 
En tous cas s’il attend ta reprise il te devra un mois de préavis 
Moi c’est ce qui s’est passé avec 2 employeurs ce mois ci malgré qu’ils avaient un autre mode de garde ils ont dû me payer mon préavis même si l’enfant n’est pas venu 
Ce n’est pas à moi de leur dire quoi faire ce sont eux les employeurs pas moi 
Moi j’ai perdu quasiment tous mes contrats sauf 2 mais pas grave pour ma reprise j’ai retrouvé un nouveau bb qui arrive demain 
Façon la santé avant tout 
Bon courage


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

Et oui car pour un salarié lambda en CDI pour rompre son contrat il faut un motif licite: une raison économique ou une faute (prouvée) du salarié pour le licencier, or il ne peut avoir commis une faute s'il est en arrêt de travail.
S'il est arrêt et qu'on emploie quelqu'un à son poste c'est alors un CDD de remplacement qui doit être fait de manière à garantir que la personne malade retrouve bien son poste dès qu'elle n'est plus malade.
Un Employeur qui emploie une autre personne mais en CDI prend le risque de devoir ensuite en payer 2 au retour de la personne malade car il n'aura aucun motif licite pour en licencier aucune des 2.

Donc en tant qu'AM salarié, tu n'as aucune bonne raison de pousser tes PE à te licencier durant ton arrêt maladie.


----------



## nounoupop (2 Janvier 2023)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse bien complète griselda, enfaîte il ne veux rien me payer sur ce que j'aurai acquis (j'ai travailler seulement 2 mois avec eux ) car j'ai fait une erreur sur le nombre de semaine travaillée à l'année (alors que c'est lui qui a calculer.)
Donc la même si jattend je sais qu'il ne paiera quand même pas le préavis c'est pour cela que je préfère mettre fin au plus vite à ce contrat


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

Bon ce que je comprends c'est que toi en tout cas tu préférerais aussi qu'il ne revienne pas après ton arrêt car il semble qu'il y a déjà quelques litiges. Je comprends mais tu ne peux pas l'obliger à te licencier, encore moins sous prétexte que tu es en arrêt maladie.
Le seul cas où pour une raison de santé un employeur est contraint de licencier son salarié c'est si la Medecine du Travail acte que ce salarié est inapte à tout poste de travail dans cette entreprise.
1) Nous n'avons toujours pas de Medecine du Travail
2) Si tu étais déclarée inapte alors tu perdrais ton Agrément et ne pourrais plus être AM ni pour lui ni pour personne, pas sur que ce soit le but de la manœuvre.

Mon conseil est de laisser ce dossier dans un tiroir et te concentrer sur ta guérison ce qu est primordiale aujourd'hui mais aussi parce que tu ne pourras rien y faire. Ton PE veut respecter la loi qui dit qu'on ne licencie pas un salarié malade, même si pour les AMs il y a une fenêtre de possibilité. Pense qu'alors il devra faire un CDD à ta remplaçante avec prime de précarité à la clef, ne serait ce que pour elle c'est un avantage.

Lors de la rupture il sera temps alors de verifier les comptes mais franchement ce n'est pas très important aujourd'hui, si?!
Evidemment si vraiment tu veux être certaine d'être débarrassée du problème, tu démissionne?! Peut on démissionner quand on est en arrêt maladie? Peut être. Quel interêt de le faire maintenant pour toi? Je ne sais pas.

Prends soin de toi, c'est ce qui compte.


----------



## nounoupop (2 Janvier 2023)

Il est déjà en cdd de remplacement depuis le début de mon arrêt et je ne savais pas qu'une remplaçante devait appliquer le même taux horaire,  chose qu'elle n'a pas fait elle a un taux horaire plus bas.

Mais oui vous avez raison je vais laisser courir, je continuerais de lui envoyer mes arrêt et on verra ce qu'il décide de faire.

 je lui ai aussi dit ce que vous m'aviez dit pour le préavis et comme je vous le disais il m'a répondu "non non pas de préavis car vous etes en maladie donc vous devez me prévenir avant votre reprise pour que j'arrête le contrat"

Donc je lui ai quand même demandé de se renseigner car il veux pas me faire la lettre de licence non plus donc on verra bien ou cela me mène.

Je vous remercie vraiment de votre aide 😊


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

La 1ere raison pour laquelle il est illégal de moins bien payer un remplaçant c'est que dès lors qu'il occupe le même poste un employeur ne peut pas justifier de moins bien le payer. Si cette remplaçante le lui réclame il sera obligé de remonter le taux. C'est aussi pour ça que ton nom doit figurer sur son contrat à elle.
La 2eme raison est qu'un salarié remplaçant mis au courant du salaire de la personne remplacée n'a pas le droit d'accepter un salaire inférieur car alors il fait de la concurence deloyale envers la personne malade (tente de lui voler sa place).

Et quand tu es en arrêt maladie c'est de date à date, ton Médecin ne pourra pas affirmer que tu es guerie à l'avance, donc oui il devra ou à un moment prendre sa décision pendant que tu es en arrêt car il ne saura pas 2 semaines ou un mois avant quand tu es certaine de reprendre.
Mais encore une fois laisse faire tout ça pour le moment.


----------



## nounoupop (3 Janvier 2023)

Concernant la remplaçante mon employeur lui a bien donner mon taux horaire mais elle a dit que elle n'appliquais jamais ce taux la donc elle a garder son tarif plus bas que le miens, je pense que cela joue beaucoup sur mon licenciement car il y quand même une petite différence de mensualisation donc je ne sais pas trop.

Mais Oui vous avez raison griselda, je vais laisser faire les choses , faire ma rééducation et je verrai au moment de ma reprise. 
Encore une fois merci de votre aide 😊


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Notons que souvent les AMs et les PE ignorent cette règle et qu'en prime les AMs ont l'habitude de dire elles mêmes leur taux.
Ce n'est probablement pas volontaire ou malveillant au départ mais oui un PE qui a trouvé une remplaçante pour plusieurs mois et qui en plus est moins chère n'a pas beaucoup de raison selon lui de te ramener son enfant une fois remise sur pied.


----------



## nounoupop (3 Janvier 2023)

Oui je l'ai compris au moment où elle m'a dit son taux mais bon c'est la vie malheureusement.


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Tu es donc en droit d'aller voir cette AM et lui dire que si sur le moment ça lui a semblé plus correcte d'appliquer le même taux qu'à ses autres contrats, étant informée pourtant du tien la loi l'oblige à accepter (voir demander) le même taux que toi car c'est alors de la concurence deloyale, punie par la loi car cela entraine le vol de contrat.
Le PE, étant lui responsable légal du contrat et du salaire qu'il déclare est tenu de la payer au même taux que toi.

Ceci étant dit, si de toute façon tu ne souhaite pas poursuivre avec ces PE qui déjà ralent sur un nombre de semaines qu'ils ont eux mêmes calculé, tu n'es pas obligée de partir en guerre. Mais à un moment j'informerais tout de même ma collègue qui sans doute fait les choses sans se rendre compte des repercutions et de l'illégalité.


----------



## nounoupop (3 Janvier 2023)

Oui je pense que je vais en parler à cette AM quand je reprendrais au moins pour l'informer de l'illégalité du coup car sa je ne savais pas mais sans aller plus loin car oui je ne veux plus de cet employeur, il n'a pas été honnête du début et me parle mal depuis le début de mon arrêt en disant que je fait semblant donc je préfère le laisser avec sa nouvelle ass mat , dans tout les cas c'est un contrat qui se terminais fin juin donc ce n'est pas très grave, c'est surtout comment sont faite les choses qui m'agace car ce n'est pas très correct.


----------

